# frage über funkbissanzeiger



## WallerChris (14. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Bin auf der Suche nach 3 Funkbissanzeigern mit Empfangsbox.
Nur mein Problem ist, dass ich keine 400€ oder so ausgeben will,
da ich die Bissanzeiger maximal 10 mal im Jahr benötige.

Nun frag ich mich ob diese Sets um ca 160€ etwas taugen?
Reichweite sollte so bei 100m sein, Sensibilität und Lautstärke 
sollte man auch Regeln können.

Immo hab ich die von Behr ins Auge gefasst, nur taugen die was?
Oder gibts in der Preisklasse bessere?

Danke euch schonmal

mfg Chris


----------



## panzerwels (14. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

Hallo Chris,
ich hab seit ungefähr zwei Jahren das Set von BRichi, und bin eigentlich gut zufrieden damit. Einzige Schwachstelle ist die Schraube für den / die /das Buzzerbar geht schon mal los. Ein wenig Epoxi hat aber Abhilfe geschaffen. Ansonsten Regen, vorsichtige Bisse Frost alles kein Thema. Lautstärke, Empfindlichkeit und Tonhöhe lassen sich einstellen. 

Bis dahin 
Martin


----------



## Volker64 (14. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

Hallo, 

nutze die Funkbissanzeiger Prologic Senzora VTSW. Funktionieren einwandfrei und verfügen sogar über eine 1:1 Übertragung.

gruß Volker


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

askon-xtrem-kid , 109 € zur zeit bei askari, sind absolut wasserdicht, gute reichweite und sehe zuverlässig.
nutze ich an flüssen schon einige jahre und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (14. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

Habe das Yaris sports trend funkbissanzeiger set von am angelsport, ein fairer preis und ich konnte bisher noch keine schwachstellen feststellen, wenn es dich nicht stört dass es keine 1:1 übertragung hat, kannst du es dir ja mal anschauen. 

kala


----------



## thiax (14. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

gutes sehr zuverlässiges set, für wirklich wenig geld. ich hatte ehemals nen kleinen test verfasst. wenn noch fragen hast, nur her damit. nutze sie seit über 2 jahren.

http://maxxs49th.blogspot.com/2009/08/test-prologic-senzora-31.html


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

Die Falcons Modell 2008 von B.Richi sind sehr gut, ebenso die Yaris.

Gib mal "Bissanzeiger" in die Boardsuche ein, wir haben mehrere Threads über dieses Thema in der Vergangenheit gehabt.
Dabei haben wir festgestellt das ein sehr preiswertes Set bei Ebay baugleich mit den Falcons ist. 
Den Namen weiß ich allerdings nicht mehr... Aber der wurde mehrfach in den Beiträgen genannt.


----------



## WallerChris (15. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

Danke für eure Antworten. 

Kennt jemand vll das "Specitec Carp Voice II Funkbißanzeiger" Set??
Preis währe 80,77€
Einstellen kann man da aber nur über Druckknöpfe |uhoh:

Die "Behr Eurobite Funk Bissanzeiger" (87,99€) währen auch noch in der Auswahl oder die "Falcon STL Digital Funk-Set / BLUE-Set" (145€), wobei diese die teuersten währen...
Oder die Prologic Senzora VTSW (139,95€).

Was meint ihr, welches Set währe das Beste mit dem man mehrere Jahre freude hat??

mfg Chris


----------



## pescador de carpa (15. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

Ein Kollege von mir hat die Behr Bissanzeiger und die sind sehr (zu) Empfindlich. Er ist selber auch nicht so ganz zufrieden mit seiner Wahl.
Ich würde sie mir nicht kaufen.

Da gibt es auch schon nen Thema dazu

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=177210

Die anderen kenne ich leider nicht.
#h


----------



## Durstel (15. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Die Falcons Modell 2008 von B.Richi sind sehr gut, ebenso die Yaris.
> 
> Gib mal "Bissanzeiger" in die Boardsuche ein, wir haben mehrere Threads über dieses Thema in der Vergangenheit gehabt.
> Dabei haben wir festgestellt das ein sehr preiswertes Set bei Ebay baugleich mit den Falcons ist.
> Den Namen weiß ich allerdings nicht mehr... Aber der wurde mehrfach in den Beiträgen genannt.



Riba heißen die. Ich habe das 4+1 Set und bin bestens zufrieden. Sind nicht immer in der Bucht, kommen aber immer wieder. Gehen meistens um die 110,- weg. Ich hatte etwas Geduld und habe sie für 90 (incl. Porto) geschossen.
Das Batteriefach läßt sich etwas schwer öffnen, aber da muß man ja nicht täglich dran.


----------



## dyrk (15. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

hallo wallerchris,

im günstigeren preissegment kann ich immer wieder nur die bereits oben aufgeführten prologic senzora vtsw empfehlen. das ist echt ein top-funkbissanzeigerset, 1:1 übertragung, wasserdicht, memory-fkt, super reichweite, einfach zuverlässig die teile.

du wirst definitiv keine fehler machen, wenn du dich für dieses set entscheidest. von den ganzen anderen billigsets würde ich die finger lassen, da bieten die prologic einfach mehr bissanzeiger!

mein tipp: melde dich auch bei anderen foren an und nutz die suchfkt., du wirst reihenweise pos. komentare finden.

ich selbst habe carpsounder roxs im gebrauch und bin auch sehr zufrieden, wenns ein billigeres set hätte sein müssen, dann dieses.


gruß


----------



## Gunnar. (15. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

Hi Chris,
 Die prologic senzora vtsw sind generell gute Pieper. Leider ist die Anzahl der Montagssets relativ groß. Da gibts in den Kaprfenforen viele Threads mit Usern die da einwenig Pech hatten.
Aber wenn du an ein funktionierendes Set kommst haste sicher deine Freude daran.

In Sachen Zuverlässigkeit haben sich die ASKON's bewährt.Auch zu diesen Piepern gibts viele pos. Berichte. Ich selber habe die Teile seid fast 5 Jahren  problemos in Nutzung.
 Allein schon der Batterieverbrauch ist super. Ich komm übers Jahr locker auf über 600 Angelstunden und das mit einem Satz Aldi Batterien. Im Vergleich - die ROC von CS - da halten die Batt in den BA grade mal 7-9 Tage......( in der Funkbox wesentlich länger)


----------



## KAZ_28 (15. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

Servus!
Ich würde die Finger von den "günstigen" lassen!

1) die ganz billigen sind net wasserdicht und sind bei einem Wochenende Regen ruck zuck im A....

2) das 2008er blue set von B. Richi (Baugleich mir denen von Pelzer, und, und, und) sind zwar Spritzwasserdicht aber die Feineinstellung ist unter aller Kanone, das liegt daran das sie nur 3 Magnete auf dem Röllchen haben und da kannst du einstellen wie du willst der Abstand der Magnete verändert sich net...und ausserden ist der Piepton auf dauer net zum aushalten weil die eine Unterbrechung im Ton haben.
Die funkübertragung zum Empfänger ist auch nicht 1 zu 1 d.h. wenn du einen Biss hast und es piept hast du das signal 1 - 2 sek. später erst an der Box...hat mich auch genervt! ich hab das set nach 4 Wochen wieder bei ebay verkauft!!!

Mein Tip: egal ob du 10 Tage oder 100 Tage am Wasser sitzt kauf Dir was wo Du Freude drann hast!
Leg noch 50€ drauf und kauf dir ein gebrauchtes RX set oder ein Gebrauchtes CSF1 set von CS....
Ich fische seit zwei Jahren die ROC`S XRS und hab nur einmal die Batterien getauscht und sie einmal zum Up-daten eingeschickt....die Dinger kannsde unter Wasser fischen und es passiert nix!
Es ist ein haufen Firlefanz drann den du eigendlich nicht brauchst aber naja...was man hat hat man....


Gruß Kai


----------



## Carphunter1995 (15. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

Moin,
wie auch schon weiter oben gesagt ich würde das Askon Xtreme Kit nehmen! Es hat für wenig Geld super Features und ich kenne viele die es fischen und super zufrieden sind! Ausserdem ist es bei Askari im moment zu einem unschlagbaren preis im Angebot!!

Gruß Maik


----------



## WallerChris (15. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

@KAZ_28: da kostet aber ein Anzeiger schon ~160€...

mfg Chris

EDIT: was währe mit den Carp Madness digital Funkbissanzeigern?
Der Preis währe mit 134,90€ auch akzeptabel.


----------



## WallerChris (15. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

Hab gerade noch ein Set gefunden, nur finde ich über die Suche nichts darüber und google spuckt nur Links zum kaufen aus..
"Balzer Funkbissanzeiger Set Galaxy LCD/W"

Optisch machen sie etwas her nur ob das nicht nur täuscht...

Immo bin ich am Überlegen ob ich die B.Richi Falcon oder die Prologic Senzora oder eben diese Balzer kaufen soll.
Preislich sind die Balzer mit 199€ die teuersten...
Die Falcon würden mit 145€ und die Senzora mit 140€ zu buche schlagen.

Was würdet ihr tun?

Danke euch schonmal

mfg Chris


----------



## rivercarp (15. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*



WallerChris schrieb:


> @KAZ_28: da kostet aber ein Anzeiger schon ~160€...
> 
> mfg Chris
> 
> ...



Carpmadness baugleich Brichi nur andre Farbe kleiner Tipp , wen du 1 zu 1 willst leg ein paar Euros drauf! Nach den 4ten Weifischfupfer wirst die Teile im Funkbetrieb verfluchen!!!!!


----------



## Ecky (16. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

Hey, also ich hab auch die von askon. Fische diese seid fast 4 Jahren und bin damit sehr zufrieden. 
Regen, Frost, Reichweite, Funkübertragung alles voll ok!!!
Sind wie nen paar Beiträge vorher schon geschrieben zz. bei Askari im Angebot für 109€ das Set, damit machst du meiner meinung nach nix falsch.


----------



## WallerChris (18. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

So, falls wem interessiert:
Hab mir jetzt im Fachhandel noch ne Beratung gegönnt und mich für die Balzer Galaxy Xtreme entschieden.
Vom Preis her mit 80€ im Budget (Preis wurde reduziert wegen Ausstellungsstück (100€ Normalpreis))

Übertragung/Verzögerung : gut (nicht mal eine sec)
Reichweite 200m+: Sehr gut
Verarbeitung und Beschichtung: gut
Batterietausch: befriedigent (wird ein Metallstab mit Knick zum Tausch benötigt)
Optic: gut
Nachtlichtfunktion: abschaltbar: Sehr gut
Sensibilitätseinstellung: befriedigent (könnte feiner sein)

Hoffe wenn wieder jemand Funkies sucht hilft ihm mein kleiner Bericht.

mfg Chris


----------



## thiax (18. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

hallo chris.

dann stelle ich mir die frage, warum du den thread eröffnet hast.
die bissanzeiger wurden in 3 seiten tips nicht erwähnt


----------



## KAZ_28 (18. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen.....


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (20. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

Hallo,

haben die Balzer Galaxy eine 1:1 Übertragung?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## WallerChris (20. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

Nein haben sie nicht weder die Galaxy LCD noch die Galaxy Xtreme

mfg Chris

EDIT: Bei den Galaxy Xtreme ist es aber nahe dran (~1:1,5)


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (21. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

Mit 1:1 Übertragung ist nicht die Funkverzögerung zwischen Bissanzeiger und Empfänger gemeint, sondern die Tonfolge am Bissanzeiger und am Empfänger. Wenn Du z.B. nen Weißfischzupfer hast, piept der Bissanzeiger einmal und beim 1:1 System der Empfänger auch einmal. Bei Systemen ohne 1:1 Übertragung piept in dem Fall der Bissanzeiger einmal und der Empfänger dreimal. Ist bei vielen Weissfischbissen echt nervig, beim reinen Karpfenangeln mit Festblei aber zu vernachlässigen, da man eh meist nen Vollrun hat.
Für mich jedenfalls war die 1:1 Übertrgaung ein entscheidendes Kriterium und Grund dafür, die Prologic polyphonic zu kaufen.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## WallerChris (21. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

Aso, haben sie auch nicht. Bissi fupt 1 mal Box 2 mal(wobei der 2te fuper abgehakt klingt).
Ist für mich aber relativ wurscht, da ich die Funkis ja nur ca 10 mal im Jahr zum Großkarpfenangeln brauche, weil beim Feeder-/Matchangeln oder fischen mit der Kopfrute brauch ich ja keine Bissis..

mfg Chris


----------



## Anglervamp (21. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

Ich könnte dir diese empfehlen : Ultimate Striker WSX. Da Das Preis verhältnis in Ordnung ist. Google einfach mal.
lg
*
*


----------



## firefischer (23. April 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

hey 
hab auch die balzer galaxy xtreme.:m

bin sehr sehr zufrieden mit ihnen auch.
hab sie seit einem jahr sind total wasserdicht und die reichweite ist locker 200m.hast dich richtig entschieden #6


----------



## Fischotte (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: frage über funkbissanzeiger*

Petri heil,

kennt jemand den *Pelzer Funkbissanzeiger DX Bite Bissanzeiger Set 3+1*

und kann mal seine erfahrung dazu schreiben?

besser noch wäre ein testbericht vom Pelzer Funkbissanzeiger!


----------

